# Epic Winter?



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Two over-performing (for once) storms so far this month. Are we in for a truly epic winter after a crappy November?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2009)

If you figure it out, I'd like your pics on an upcoming lottery


----------



## Marc (Dec 9, 2009)

Well... supposedly isn't a strong El Nino associated with a cold and preciptious New England winter?  Might be a good reason to plan for the Chic Chocs instead of somehwere out west.  Seems like when we do well, they don't... and vice versa.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2009)

Let me know what you decide and I'll sign you up and hold you to it!


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> Well... supposedly isn't a strong El Nino associated with a cold and preciptious New England winter?  Might be a good reason to plan for the Chic Chocs instead of somehwere out west.  Seems like when we do well, they don't... and vice versa.



That was my understanding of the situation. Just a late start, I suppose.


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 9, 2009)

Amazing what the first big snow storm will do to the mood around here


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ask again in March, then you will have your answer. Dont JINX things by saying things like that!


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Dont JINX things by saying things like that!



Meh. :roll: I wish I had that kind of pull... :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 9, 2009)

Interesting to see how this weekend and next week pan out.  Odd influx of warm again possibly (SW flow??) and some hints toward fish storm Sun and app hugger Wed/thurs-- but maybe the trend is our friend and they explode off the MA/NE cost as they head NE....


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Meh. :roll: I wish I had that kind of pull... :lol:



Well, you are the admin of the biggest northeast skiing web forum out there.  So you got that going for you.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Well, you are the admin of the biggest northeast skiing web forum out there.  So you got that going for you.



Fame and fortune indeed. :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 9, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Dont JINX things by saying things like that!



As a long time Red Sox fan, this was my first reaction when I saw the thread title.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Two over-performing (for once) storms so far this month. Are we in for a truly epic winter after a crappy November?



keeping tabs as i said i would, so far the voodoo lady is 2 for 2 with storms on wed. and sat. of some significance for the northeast... this past sat 12/5 and today wed 12/9, and its not even winter yet. fasten your seatbelts kids the gods are lining up.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Interesting to see how this weekend and next week pan out.  Odd influx of warm again possibly (SW flow??) and some hints toward fish storm Sun and app hugger Wed/thurs-- but maybe the trend is our friend and they explode off the MA/NE cost as they head NE....



I've seen one met say today he thinks 4-6 for the Pocono's Sunday so hopefully the trend is north.  Alot of confusion about next week on the models.  NAO supposed to tank so a turn to mild seems unlikely.  Big storm coming into the west and across but where it ends up is probably outside any models range at this point.  Hopefully the lake effect will reek havoc over the next couple of days.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll let you know in about 4 1/2 months  

Right now, were getting better, although we're still not being fully exposed to to true extent of the polar air, and frankly with today's storm we lucked out with a secondary low forming of the Jersey shore or keep a bit of the cold air locked in, because if it hadn't with the big primary low tracking up basically the St. Lawrence River Valley the Northeast ski areas wouldn't have seen nearly as much white stuff as they have today.

Fingers crossed that we get sustained exposure to the true polar air and as such eliminate any chance of a mixing/change over with subsequent storms!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 20, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> keeping tabs as i said i would, so far the voodoo lady is 2 for 2 with storms on wed. and sat. of some significance for the northeast... this past sat 12/5 and today wed 12/9, and its not even winter yet. fasten your seatbelts kids the gods are lining up.



OK,  SAT. 12/19  6 INCHES BY ME IN WEST MILFORD 10 MILES FROM MOUNTAIN CREEK. 11 INCHES IN CENTRAL PARK AND 2 FEET IN SAG HARBOR LONG ISLAND. THE VOODOO LADY JUST NEEDS A LITTLE DIRECTION, BUT SHE HAS BEEN DEAD ON. I THINK YOU GUYS UP IN VT AND NH ARE GONNA GET A CHRISTMAS PRESENT. HOPEFULLY ALL OF US WILL. STIR THE POT OF VOODOO CHILI!!!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Two over-performing (for once) storms so far this month. Are we in for a truly epic winter after a crappy November?



We are due.

The southern track of this last storm is a good sign.

Last year all the storms blew up north...this one stayed south.

If it isn't this next storm, then it will be the week of New Year's.

We are going to get pounded around the new year.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 21, 2009)

Hate to be the nay sayer here but things are anything but epic at this point. After all the hype from the weather guys about how great December was suppose to be, here is what we have had for storms: One great storm for NNE and one massive storm for SNE that didn't even make it into SNH or SVT. You can add in the great dump from the last week of November if you want (which was completely washed out before snow making temps came around) but that makes only three major storms for the season so far and not even any good minor storms. With the pending Christmas storm looking to be more mix up north and all NCP down south, I would say storminess so far in December has not made up for October and November. The biggest perk of December so far (one big storm for NNE aside) is great consistent and really cold snow making temps without any warm ups to speak of and no total NCP events (at least for NNE pending this coming storm). Color me unimpressed so far, seems like an average early season for October through December. For snow fall (at least in NNE), I would actually say below average.


----------



## KingM (Dec 21, 2009)

Not quite a "December to Remember," no. I've seen worse, though. Seems like we get a major thaw with rain each and every Christmas week.


----------



## JD (Dec 26, 2009)

So far I've had 2 epic days.  The Wednesday lapping chin clip was full on fantastic skiing, as good as it gets.  Lapping SBN the following Saturday was equally full-on pow(although settled, almost skiied better) charging.  Other then that...it's been pretty lack luster so far.  But fear not.  It always rains on christmas week and we don't get started until January anyway.  With the Lack of March and November/December Storms, 2009 has been kind of a weak ski year.....2010 has a nice ring to it though....here's to next year.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 26, 2009)

Not feelin' so epic right now. Pouring rain here in MASH.


----------



## faceplant (Jan 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> Two over-performing (for once) storms so far this month. Are we in for a truly epic winter after a crappy November?




*Winter of 2009-2010 Could Be Worst in 25 Years*
Posted 2010-01-04

By Jon Auciello
AccuWeather.comNearly the entire eastern half of the United States is enduring bitterly cold temperatures not experienced since 1985. Even Florida, which has been hovering around freezing levels overnight recently, is also feeling the almost-nationwide chill. 

"It'll be like the great winters of the '60s and '70s," said AccuWeather.com Chief Meteorologist and Expert Long Range Forecaster Joe Bastardi. 

The last time a large swath of severely low temperatures struck the nation was in January 1985. That historic arctic outbreak had below-zero temperatures Fahrenheit stretching from Chicago eastward to New York City, and all the way south to Macon, Ga.

While Bastardi says the upcoming days will bring cold not seen since 1985 or 1982, he believes this winter is shaping up much that of like 1977-78. That winter, nearly all of the United States east of the Rockies had a cold October followed by a warm November, with the cold returning in December. 

What is most interesting in this case is what followed, where the months from January through March can all be classified as very cold, relative to normal.

"If it stays this cold for this long, will the groundhog even want to come out on Feb. 2?" wonders Senior Vice President and Chief Meteorologist Elliot Abrams.

This winter has already been rough for many areas of the country, with several blizzards dumping high accumulations of snow upon the Plains, mid-Atlantic and New England. 

The cold air currently streaming across the Upper Midwest into the East and South will only compound the winter problems of the nation, especially since these depths have not been experienced across such a wide area simultaneously in decades.

Over the past 20-plus years, when below-normal cold periods have arrived in the winter they tend to have been limited to one region, according to Bastardi. 

Temperatures have not been this low since the winter of 2002-03, which is known as the benchmark for frigid conditions in the last decade. However, that year the cold was not as widespread as what is happening now.

With the entire eastern half of the country in the throes of this arctic snap, this is shaping up to be the coldest winter in many people's memories.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> blah blah blah


Okay okay, I am a believer! My powder day ratio almost 50% and most major resorts have nearly or are at 100% terrain open during the first weekend of 2010 and no usual first half of January thaw. Bring it and bring it some more!


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2010)

Who knows.
Make this thread a poll and I will vote for WORST.
I like that word.  It has a nice ring.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Okay okay, I am a believer! My powder day ratio almost 50% and most major resorts have nearly or are at 100% terrain open during the first weekend of 2010 and no usual first half of January thaw. Bring it and bring it some more!


Steve, you're sounding delerious/delusional!   I can't wait for my 14hour journey to get bac wed!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 5, 2010)

voodoo lady not doing to bad so far.


----------

